# New Octavia VRs estate (Diesel)



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Think this is firmly in front as my next car. Anyone have the new shape? Interested to know any thoughts on options. Mine would have to be the diesel and manual but wondering if anyone thinks the glass roof is worth the money for example...? How are people finding theirs? With a towbar for bike carrier it looks like the ultimate dog wagon. Do 20k+ miles a year and seems like a fun place to do it!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Take a look here for all you will need to know

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/forum/235-skoda-octavia-iii-2013-onward/


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Robvrs is your man... He has skoda in his veins...


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

10k in mine since December and all good. Averaging 51mpg, no squeaks or rattles. 

Some of the interior trim is a bit low rent but nothing worth getting upset about. 

Overall a damned good car.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have one, mine is a 2.0 Diesel DSG in Estate form and I love it.

Overall, it is a quality car, I see to have the mk2 hatchback but I liked the shape of the estate when I started looking at the mk3 and ended up ordering one.

The pano roof is an option I would of liked but you have to stop somewhere don't you?

No idea what it is like for towing or for adding racks etc as its not something I do.

But for a DSG diesel the consumption is excellent and getting better by the day, I live in Torquay which is mainly hills and traffic jams and in my mk2 which was diesel and DSG as well, I would get 30mpg around town, however in this one its around 40mpg around town, stick it on the motorway at sensible speeds and it will easily hit 50 plus MPG, and so far its only done 1500 miles so still bedding in, I am hopeful it will get a bit better but even if it stayed the same I would be happy.

The options I chose were.

Candy White Paint
Red Stitching on the seats
Colour Maxi-Dot (the cars multifunction computer)
18" Anthracite Gemini Wheels
Standard Cruise Control
Amundsen Sat Nav System
Canton upgraded Speaker System
Black Pack (which is black grill surround, black mirror caps and gloss black roof rails)
Tinted Glass
Variable Boot Floor

Then dealer fit mud flaps, boot protector and then a few days later I had a gloss black boot lip protector fitted.

The car itself is extremely comfortable, the seats although sporty in shape really fit to my body size, you can do a long journey in them and get out the other end and still feel fresh, the plastics are better quality than they used to be, although the lower plastics can be slightly cheaper and are prone to scratching easily, the ride is comfortable without being too harsh, there is some give in it despite it being the 'sporty' model, it comes with Xenons as standard and they are ace, apart from being a practical upgrade they make the front of the car look really good.

Overall, its a great all rounder, it does what you want it to do, i.e. can act a family wagon to go away on holiday with, will cope with the weekend runs to B&Q and the tip, can happily take you away on holiday with room for loads of luggage, and for times when you want to put your foot down it will give you that and put a smile on your face, it has good performance with economy to boot.

If you are looking at new, then check the options carefully, it doesn't come with things such as Cruise Control, so double check the spec list and make sure you add everything you really want, and don't expect to get one quick, I believe its around 6 months at the moment?

An ex-demo could be a good option, if you can haggle on the price well, its a double edged sword on used at the moment, the prices are high as demand is good and the factory can't keep up with demand so waiting lists are high keeping used prices high, but the deals on new ones are good and expect a good discount, so therefore going for an ex-demo unless its proved really keen isn't always worth it, if you did look at ex-demo, if it was an early one when the vRS first came out just watch them as none of them had options on them they were all straight vRS models, so they won't have any nice toys on them, so anything that you must have might have to be retrofitted if it can be. Some of the later demo models are coming through with nice specs on them now but these ones are advertised quite high on price so it doesn't always make sense to go used in those situations.

I was fortunate to get mine on 0% finance, good dealer discount plus fixed PX price whilst I waited for mine to be delivered, in the end mine was around £50 a month cheaper than my old one!

I didn't go for the manual for one reason, and that was when I sat in the drivers seat and was sat on motorways etc the centre console compartment thing was too big and ended up getting on the way of my knee when driving, changing gear etc and was highly annoying, so I went with the DSG and although I love autos I quite fancied the manual, but overall I don't regret my choice.

Its a great car, with much improved quality and is a true step in the right direction for Skoda.

Any questions then fire away, if I can answer I will do 

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ABGT170 said:


> Do 20k+ miles a year and seems like a fun place to do it!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Looks a bit dull inside from the pictures.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Soo getting one if these as my next car. Once the missus has stopped spending all our money on a wedding.



Just cant decide on colour. Almost tempted by the green.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Looks a bit dull inside from the pictures.


Thats personal choice isn't it, personally I like it as its not wacky in design or colour etc like some newer models of cars are, and yet the buttons and dials are all where you expect them to be without having too many buttons, most things to do with the computer, media and phone can be controlled from the steering wheel so if you want you don't have to take your hands of the wheel, but for me, the interior is a nice place to be, it has everything you expect, in a stylish classy interior, newer modern colours and dash shapes and designs aren't for me I am afraid, so this is perfect.



TurnipLicker said:


> Soo getting one if these as my next car. Once the missus has stopped spending all our money on a wedding.
> 
> Just cant decide on colour. Almost tempted by the green.


Good choice, although not sure on the green, on my previous one I was solo tempted by the green, in the end I went for white and the dealer demo turned up shortly after I ordered and that was green and it just didn't look right, its too big a car to carry the bolder colours like green and yellow in my opinion.

One thing I forgot to add was it comes as standard with Lane Assist the lane departure thing, which initially I thought I would hate, now I have got used to it, I love it, its great having something there that just occasionally corrects your line of driving, not to any great degree, but occasionally when driving along it all of a sudden just corrects you very very slightly, just odd initially, but now I see it as an assistance item to help with making driving safer, so its a good thing! I remember when I first got it I thought I would see if it worked, so I drove around a bend in the road near to me and it was odd seeing the steering wheel and the car move when you have no hands on the wheel!!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It's like the inside of a coal sack


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> It's like the inside of a coal sack


Fair enough, I happen to like my coal sack thank you :thumb:

Next time I won't bother giving an opinion on my own car that I pay MY money for, or for posting up photos of MY car to help a fellow member on here to make a choice as to whether this particular type of car is of interest to him.

I don't believe I have gone on any of the threads showing your car making derogatory comments, nor would I as I accept that your car is to your choice, so perhaps in future in a thread where you have nothing constructive to say you say nothing, its obviously a thread you aren't interested in, its obviously a car you have no interest in, so therefore it becomes a thread that doesn't concern you.

Its an open forum where people can say what they like, however, I have always found DW to be one of the better forums on the internet, where people act like adults by making sensible grown up comments, not childish silly comments, and generally are supportive of other members, cars, work, advice asking and when things go wrong with detailing there is other members to help with support and advice on how to rectify things.

Oh well, maybe I have misjudged DW and its full of people like you who can't make any comment except a silly childish one...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a Candy White VRS Estate, its the Tdi one with DSG.

Options:
Black Design Pack
Privacy Glass
Colour Maxidot Display
Cruise Control

I really like it, I have the 19" wheels, which i believe they are an option now.

Iv done 7300miles and averaged 45mpg over that time which for 180bhp, a heavy right foot and automatic i think is reasonable. I love the seats however mine is peeling on the fake leather part which skoda are aware of and are replacing with a new seat.

Mine has also been lowered 20mm as I thought it sat way too high standard but of course thats just my personal opinion.

I personally love the interior very subtle and german. Its doesn't have thousands of buttons everything is within easy reach and the seats are very comfty.

Its a great car and I would highly recommend.

Heres mine::


Rob


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> Fair enough, I happen to like my coal sack thank you :thumb:
> 
> Next time I won't bother giving an opinion on my own car that I pay MY money for, or for posting up photos of MY car to help a fellow member on here to make a choice as to whether this particular type of car is of interest to him.
> 
> I don't believe I have gone on any of the threads showing your car making derogatory comments, nor would I as I accept that your car is to your choice, so perhaps in future in a thread where you have nothing constructive to say you say nothing, its obviously a thread you aren't interested in, its obviously a car you have no interest in, so therefore it becomes a thread that doesn't concern you.


No need to be overly defensive/insecure. I could have posted up a picture from someone else's Octavia and said the same thing.

If you'd done an awesome detailing job I'd be saying it looked good, but I'd be talking about the work not the car...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> Fair enough, I happen to like my coal sack thank you :thumb:
> 
> Next time I won't bother giving an opinion on my own car that I pay MY money for, or for posting up photos of MY car to help a fellow member on here to make a choice as to whether this particular type of car is of interest to him.
> 
> ...


Did you get out of bed the wrong side or something, yes it's a forum, yes people say things that others don't like but don't get offended by it. Yes I happen to think its a bit dark inside and looks a little dull. I'm sure it's screwed together very well, just like the golf that it appears to be trying to copy (steering wheel) oh and the dials, at least seat try to be a little different with the Leon.

All modern cars appear to be black inside, my mini is ... Black seats with gloss black inserts, I think it looks dull but I put up with it until I can work out what I want to do with it. No doubt your Octavia doesn't rattle like my mini does but then an Octavia wouldn't make me smile like throwing a mini about does. We are all different and people are going to say things you don't like.

The op asked a question and I'm sure your comments will be welcome to him, I haven't driven the the new Octavia but I have sat in one at an open day, it was quite nice but the new a3 parked next to it was even nicer and done minimalist better, the skoda outside was brown (should I comment ?) but I do know you can get them in different colours. I also know the superb can have a cream interior and looks much nicer than the ones all in black - like a coal sack.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Did you get out of bed the wrong side or something, yes it's a forum, yes people say things that others don't like but don't get offended by it. Yes I happen to think its a bit dark inside and looks a little dull. I'm sure it's screwed together very well, just like the golf that it appears to be trying to copy (steering wheel) oh and the dials, at least seat try to be a little different with the Leon.
> 
> All modern cars appear to be black inside, my mini is ... Black seats with gloss black inserts, I think it looks dull but I put up with it until I can work out what I want to do with it. No doubt your Octavia doesn't rattle like my mini does but then an Octavia wouldn't make me smile like throwing a mini about does. We are all different and people are going to say things you don't like.
> 
> The op asked a question and I'm sure your comments will be welcome to him, I haven't driven the the new Octavia but I have sat in one at an open day, it was quite nice but the new a3 parked next to it was even nicer and done minimalist better, the skoda outside was brown (should I comment ?) but I do know you can get them in different colours. I also know the superb can have a cream interior and looks much nicer than the ones all in black - like a coal sack.


Equivelent A3 for spec to mine was £7k more, is it worth it that much more?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you were leasing then the 7k would never come into it, you could argue that Leon st is cheaper so why spend more, or you could say I'd have a focus st estate and money in the bank. There are that many variables that it has to come down to the person spending the money. I wouldn't buy a new car and I wouldn't lease one either as I like to keep my cars longer than 3 years and modify them and not have mileage restrictions imposed, we are all very different  the vrs does look better in estate form tho


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you were leasing then the 7k would never come into it, you could argue that Leon st is cheaper so why spend more, or you could say I'd have a focus st estate and money in the bank. There are that many variables that it has to come down to the person spending the money. I wouldn't buy a new car and I wouldn't lease one either as I like to keep my cars longer than 3 years and modify them and not have mileage restrictions imposed, we are all very different  the vrs does look better in estate form tho


Thats very true I was just stating the price difference and value for money. Why not buy on pcp no milage restrictions. I like new cars no hassle something goes wrong its costs you know extra makes budgeting money a lot better along with the privilege of driving a new car. I keep mine around 2 years as from past experience with pcp i get my deposit back for a deposit towards the new car and it just costs me the monthly payment and with skoda being 0% and 3 years free servicing and 3 years breakdown cover seems silly to buy an old car.

I have also modified my car well...lowered it thats it.

The vrs in my opinion does look better than the hatch, i don't need an estate and to be fair don't need a car bigger than a elise i just like it and thought why not.

We are all different and thats what makes the world go around.

Rob


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For me I looked at pcp on a fiesta st against the used mini that I went for, at the end of the pcp I had nothing, with the mini, all though I own a depreciating asset at the end of 2 years (same as fezza pcp) I still have equity. With the fiesta I would have paid 10k and owned nothing, the mini only cost 13k so in the long run it will work out cheaper for me.

Is the vrs on coilovers or springs ? It looks a nice height although I'd have them wheels satin black


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> For me I looked at pcp on a fiesta st against the used mini that I went for, at the end of the pcp I had nothing, with the mini, all though I own a depreciating asset at the end of 2 years (same as fezza pcp) I still have equity. With the fiesta I would have paid 10k and owned nothing, the mini only cost 13k so in the long run it will work out cheaper for me.
> 
> Is the vrs on coilovers or springs ? It looks a nice height although I'd have them wheels satin black


PCP in my experience for example on my last car: £4500 deposit, £183 a month for 3 years with a final value of £9800. I traded in at 18 months they didn't even take in to account the milage and just took it in part ex as they would with any car looked at what I owed on it and paid that of and it left me with £4500 for this car so cost me 18 payments of £183 and I got my deposit back like a savings account without interest haha. you are simply paying for the depreciation of the car nothing else so seems silly to me to payout the money to pay cash for a car especially if its 0% finance cause is just the exact same as paying cash for a car just you pay out less if you know what I mean.

It was lowered on Eibach Springs, coil over were tempting but thought Id keep cost down.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I put eibachs on my cupra, they were a basteward to fit and I've never had so many bruises from working on a car, good springs though


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha I didn't have any major issues, car had 3000miles on it though so no seized nuts fortunately. So glad i put them on, transformed the drivability and look of the car. Still a fair bit of body roll but im very happy with its performance for a family estate car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

None of the bolts were tight on the cupra, it's just the brake disc and caliper weighed a ton and you had to remove the hub nut and disconnect the driveshaft on the passenger side to get clearance. The back took 45 mins for the pair :lol:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm looking at one of these & wondered what the DSG box is like. Is it a smooth change & is it the death trap the internet suggests if you try to pull away quickly. I'm coming from an E39 BMW auto as my reference


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cant say as to its comparison to a bmw, however it is very smooth, i had the 7 speed in my old fabia vrs which was dangerous if pre-empting it at a junction however the 6 speed in the new octavia iv not had the issue once. I presume its the same with any auto box you just need to be aware not to confuse it by being on and off all time, the only thing i don't like is how the traction control cuts power but just simply turn it off


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't find them in the same league as a torque convertor box, I find them still a bit jerky, I've tried the 7 speed in a golf and the 6 speed in a couple of passats. I also owned an a3 with dsg and hated the thing. But you will need to drive one to make your own mind up.


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

rob_vrs said:


> Rob


That looks terrific - loving the wheels/stance. It shouts louder than 180bhp.

Wagons rule :thumb:.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

developer said:


> That looks terrific - loving the wheels/stance. It shouts louder than 180bhp.
> 
> Wagons rule :thumb:.


I do love estates


----------

